# New from Output



## stargazer (Nov 4, 2015)

THE FIRST OF ITS KIND
The Next Big Engine Is Coming

http://output.com/nextengine/?utm_s...m=Email&utm_campaign=Email+Next+Engine+Teaser


----------



## playz123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Brave fellows  but I am never sad to see new engines become available, other than the fact it can complicate things even more sometimes. Standing by for more than just a teaser, but certainly of interest.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone have a guess as to what this might be? I watched the video and couldn't work out much.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe the surprisingly underwhelming Bond film just put me in a bad mood, but ENOUGH ALREADY with teasers that say "greatest ever / first ever" and NOTHING ELSE. I'm close to petulantly self-boycotting any company that does it from here on. Tease away, but tell us SOMETHING.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 4, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what this might be? I watched the video and couldn't work out much.



I think it is sometime to make music with. ☺ +1 to your post Guy.


----------



## atw (Nov 4, 2015)

The link doesn't work here......
EDIT: It functions, 30 sec. after clicking on it.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> ENOUGH ALREADY with teasers that say "greatest ever / first ever" and NOTHING ELSE



No kidding! And the thing is, it's never really true either. :/


----------



## catsass (Nov 4, 2015)

Might be meat. Might be cake. Might be meat-cake.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 4, 2015)

Judging by how great REV and Signal is, this'll be very interesting. I agree though, I can't stand teasers that lacks basic info.

Could it be a percussive things perhaps?


----------



## Vin (Nov 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Maybe the surprisingly underwhelming Bond film just put me in a bad mood, but ENOUGH ALREADY with teasers that say "greatest ever / first ever" and NOTHING ELSE.



But is it a no-brainer game changer?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 4, 2015)

AAARGH! Stop encouraging them by speculating! However much it drives me to insanity, clearly it's having the desired effect.

Harraumph. Unless it's meat cake, I'm out.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> AAARGH! Stop encouraging them by speculating! However much it drives me to insanity, clearly it's having the desired effect.
> 
> Harraumph. Unless it's meat cake, I'm out.



Think you may have to live with it.


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 4, 2015)

You guys don't know what this is? It is so obvious from the video! I was able to figure out the interface, factory sound bank, automation, modulation controls, sample rate and bit depth from the video! But I don't want to spoil the surprise so I will keep it all to myself. 

Actually, I will let slip one thing, it's not meat cake. Sorry Guy!!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Even though these teasers annoy people, they probably saw how successful Spitfires annoying teaser was in creating a discussion, so as long as it works companies will keep using this strategy


. . . . the future is Orange . . . . .


----------



## playz123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Gosh, aren't 'we' a little grouchy today!  I don't know much, but I do strongly suspect, that no matter what we say or think here, the 'days of teasers' are far from being numbered. Takes me more time to post about them though than it does to just ignore them.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 4, 2015)

It depends, as always. When Spitfire did this, for me it was sure that something very good was coming.
That REV lib didn't get my attention, because I do things like this by myself.
Now I'm really curious what will come.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 4, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Gosh, aren't 'we' a little grouchy today!  I don't know much, but I do strongly suspect, that no matter what we say or think here, the 'days of teasers' are far from being numbered. Takes me more time to post about them though than it does to just ignore them.



You're right of course. I knew when I posted I was only encouraging them by doing so. But however, since they did me the disservice of wasting my time and not telling me about their product, I now have a cunning reposte - simply spend a few good paragraphs not talking about it either, in the hope of at least throwing the thread off topic and thus taking some of the attention away from their silly stunt.

So this Bond film, Spectre. Mehctre. Must admit I'm baffled by the glowing reviews. This is absolutely more of the same, only more so. I'd been lulled into believing that there was some kind of levity on offer here, and the prologue was promising stuff - there's a classic gag several minutes in that had me clasping my hands in joy, thinking we were back to the good ol' days where Bond used to be fun.

Sadly... that one sight gag was it.

I mean there were a few quips for sure, and some of them rather good. A smattering of good comic timing. But really its small beer, dwarfed by everything else... this is essentially well made, well acted and well directed rehashes of the past 50 years, with little if anything new brought to the table and everyone wearing poker faces throughout. They even restage the fight on a train from From Russia With Love for crying out loud. All the chases seemed tired, predictable and, yes, seen it all before. And lordy it felt long.

I'd love to know the story of the score. Can't believe that this was Thomas Newman left to his own devices. There were bits of Wall-e, Shawshank and Erin Brockovich, sitting uneasily next to full-on John Barry pastiches. But - oh my great giddy goodness - what the hell was going on in some of the actions scenes? (especially the one involving a prop plane). It was like a parody of action film music - dumb 200bpm drums and stupid strings that I'd do for a kids show when we're just being silly and having a laugh. Actually I did laugh out loud at some point, it was so ridiculous.

But let's be clear - the film was no disaster of Quantum of Solace proportions - it sort of hung together fine in a predictable way, and I liked Léa Seydoux (still not recovered from her and Adèle Exarchopoulos in Blue Is The Warmest Colour - that was as good a screen acting as I've ever seen). I think I reacted so negatively because it had been built up so much.

Oh well. One down, two to go - Hunger Games 3B and Star Wars 7. Here's hoping for those.

So what did you all think about Spectre?


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe it will be a combo of a pulse engine and a reverse sounds module. LOL


----------



## paoling (Nov 4, 2015)

Let me say that the word "ENGINE" is something we, as developers, use and abuse (we are guilty of that too, it sells  !). Actually Kontakt has a true ENGINE, and it's a DSP Engine. Libraries' "ENGINES" are just some clever scripting used to achieve something. Sometimes there are people who do a library with two knobs and they call it ENGINE.

But the word ENGINE sells a lot, so anyone is using it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Maybe the surprisingly underwhelming Bond film just put me in a bad mood, but ENOUGH ALREADY with teasers that say "greatest ever / first ever" and NOTHING ELSE. I'm close to petulantly self-boycotting any company that does it from here on. Tease away, but tell us SOMETHING.


+1000


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 4, 2015)

paoling said:


> Sometimes there are people who do a library with two knobs and they call it ENGINE.


Uh oh. So I have to have *two* knobs before I can call it an engine? Dang, now I have to rewrite all my ads . . .


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 4, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> Uh oh. So I have to have *two* knobs before I can call it an engine? Dang, now I have to rewrite all my ads . . .


Since every kontakt patch has a tune knob, you only need one. But you have to make it big and shiny


----------



## stargazer (Nov 4, 2015)

There's a processed voice in the trailer and graphics that look like a microphone grill, hm...


----------



## Bulb (Nov 4, 2015)

If this is good, it may force me to use my Wallet Engine ™ to purchase it.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 4, 2015)

Sensationalist clickbait. I hate that crap.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 4, 2015)

I just found this info:


* VAC*

A massive collection of instruments, loops, rises, pads … all based on Vacuum cleaners.

*2500 unique *sounds

World’s first extensive vacuum cleaner sample library with a twist

*6 powerful engines* ( Hoover, Dyson, Miele, Vorwerk, Electrolux, LG)

Packed into *6 powerful engines* with over 32gb of content, *VAC* includes complex synths, real vacuum cleaner instruments, multi-layered organic pads, loops, rises, pulses, swells, stutters and more.

*VAC *comes with over *2500 presets *all playable in vacuum mode and in real time. Use any of the built-in presets or start from scratch and build your own. Even feel free to share with other VAC users.

*Free Kontakt Player 5*

Intro offer: *$149.00 *($199.00)

Release date: *1 January 2016*

More info soon.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 4, 2015)

That sucks. 




Guido Negraszus said:


> I just found this info:
> 
> 
> * VAC*
> ...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2015)

Sounds like something from Tame Impala or Grizzly Bear.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 4, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I just found this info:
> 
> 
> * VAC*
> ...



Sounds great! Finally a library that will clean up my DAW!

It's kind of annoying when devs release videos void of information and their revolutionary new products. Since it is Output though, odds are I'll end up buying it, but I sure wish that they would just wait until they could actually tell us what it is.


----------



## drumman (Nov 4, 2015)

I might buy it because they spelled "its" correctly in the teaser.


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> You're right of course. I knew when I posted I was only encouraging them by doing so. But however, since they did me the disservice of wasting my time and not telling me about their product, I now have a cunning reposte - simply spend a few good paragraphs not talking about it either, in the hope of at least throwing the thread off topic and thus taking some of the attention away from their silly stunt.
> 
> So this Bond film, Spectre. Mehctre. Must admit I'm baffled by the glowing reviews. This is absolutely more of the same, only more so. I'd been lulled into believing that there was some kind of levity on offer here, and the prologue was promising stuff - there's a classic gag several minutes in that had me clasping my hands in joy, thinking we were back to the good ol' days where Bond used to be fun.
> 
> ...



Funny you bring this up Guy,since my work is having a "special" screening for us tomorrow to see the new Bond movie. Technically it doesn't release until this weekend here in the US. I'm glad you brought my hopes down though as I tend to enjoy movies much better when the expectations are low. It is frustrating to see every movie these days seem to be a rehash of something else in one form or another (I really enjoyed Woman in Gold though if you haven't seen it). As far as Star Wars, well, I've yet to see a trailer that piqued my interest but that could be a good thing and of course, I'll still go see it


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 5, 2015)

While we wait for VAC, I was wondering what some of you think about Signal pulse engine. Anyone here using it and is it worth the $200?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2015)

ericboehme said:


> While we wait for VAC, I was wondering what some of you think about Signal pulse engine. Anyone here using it and is it worth the $200?


I heartily recommend Signal, I use it constantly. It inspires me, and it is incredibly easy to use. I don't own REV.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 5, 2015)

The video sounds like something is morphing. So what's new? God knows what that video is supposed to mean.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2015)

Personally I love their _Signal _and _Rev_ - two amazing and useful libraries. If the makers Output want to post a video teaser - and based on the successes they've had with the other two libraries - that's completely in their prerogative. They didn't break any rules to post a teaser - other than to annoy Guy!

Based on the chops they've used to design the other two libraries, I'm sure that the next upcoming library will be equally useful. But sure there isn't much info from a teaser - hence the name, teaser. No meat - just a little ear candy to plant a seed. I'm sure that video walkthroughs, demos and price points are coming next.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 5, 2015)

Frederick Russ said:


> They didn't break any rules to post a teaser - other than to annoy Guy!


 Guy didn't break any rules either. I think Guy is not alone and I also am annoyed to click a link which leads me to a NOTHING teaser! Developers should not waste our time like that. I actually think it is very disrespectful to customers. I get it, they want "us" to talk about it but then just provide at least something to talk about. The attitude seems to be: any marketing is good marketing as long as people talk about us. Not sure about that. That teaser made me think less positive of Output.

While I am a big fan of REV (still use it all the times), I was actually hugely disappointed with Signal. After REV, I would have blindly bought anything from Output. After Signal I now will be very careful.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2015)

Guido, what was it about REV that was so superior to Signal? I've never tried REV, but I was fortunate enough to get the free Signal Demo (which only had 25 presets) and I loved that so much I bought the full Signal. And of course I'm utterly delighted to have Signal! Which makes me wonder, is it possible REV is incredible and I should buy it since REV is so much better? Or do you think the two programs are largely similar, and that anybody who owns both will find they cover similar ground? A friend of mine bought REV and he was disappointed, and therefore he didn't bother getting Signal.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 5, 2015)

FWIW, I don't plan to buy this upcoming library, even though I own and enjoy REV. I find this kind of completely-useless teaser a waste of my time, I feel I've been rickrolled, and that smacks of disrespect (I told them so much when I got their email).


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 5, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> I heartily recommend Signal, I use it constantly. It inspires me, and it is incredibly easy to use. I don't own REV.


Thanks. I look forward to buying it. Do they run Black Friday sales?


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 5, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Guy didn't break any rules either. I think Guy is not alone and I also am annoyed to click a link which leads me to a NOTHING teaser! Developers should not waste our time like that. I actually think it is very disrespectful to customers. I get it, they want "us" to talk about it but then just provide at least something to talk about. The attitude seems to be: any marketing is good marketing as long as people talk about us. Not sure about that. That teaser made me think less positive of Output.
> 
> While I am a big fan of REV (still use it all the times), I was actually hugely disappointed with Signal. After REV, I would have blindly bought anything from Output. After Signal I now will be very careful.


What did you not like about Signal?


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 5, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what this might be? I watched the video and couldn't work out much.


I hear some vocal processing. Maybe an engine that allows you to sing an instrument.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 6, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Guido, what was it about REV that was so superior to Signal?


 For me it wasn't about superior compared to REV or not. REV was and still is unique with all those reverse loops. No-one else has done it like that before. Signal on the other hand was nothing new. Nothing I couldn't do with Omnisphere or Zebra. So in answer to your question: for me it is usability. REV gave me plenty to work with (Film & Ambient music), Signal didn't give me anything new. Just my opinion.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Guido, good to know. From my point of view I had nothing which covers that territory, so it was something new in my arsenal.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 6, 2015)

Is this a bond trailer or a new instrument ? I can't tell.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 6, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> For me it wasn't about superior compared to REV or not. REV was and still is unique with all those reverse loops. No-one else has done it like that before. Signal on the other hand was nothing new. Nothing I couldn't do with Omnisphere or Zebra. So in answer to your question: for me it is usability. REV gave me plenty to work with (Film & Ambient music), Signal didn't give me anything new. Just my opinion.


Which is your first choice, Omnisphere or Zebra?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 6, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I now have a cunning reposte - simply spend a few good paragraphs not talking about it either, in the hope of at least throwing the thread off topic and thus taking some of the attention away from their silly stunt.
> 
> (snip)


You know, there were a lot of great products that were exhibited at AES last week. No tease, just products. Craig Anderton wrote an enjoyable report here:

Official — 2015 AES Show Report Thread

Next? 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## benmrx (Nov 6, 2015)

They wouldn't do teasers if they didn't work, but they do, so they do.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 6, 2015)

ericboehme said:


> Which is your first choice, Omnisphere or Zebra?


Omnisphere! Because you can do so much more with it and comes with an incredible factory library. Nevertheless, Zebra is also fantastic and sounds quite different in some areas, especially the Dark Zebra edition. My 3rd favourite synth would have been Alchemy which is no longer available unless you have Logic.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 7, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Omnisphere! Because you can do so much more with it and comes with an incredible factory library. Nevertheless, Zebra is also fantastic and sounds quite different in some areas, especially the Dark Zebra edition. My 3rd favourite synth would have been Alchemy which is no longer available unless you have Logic.


yeah, I just picked up Alchemy, since I use Logic as my DAW.Just starting playing with it. Seems powerful for something that was added to an upgrade for free.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 7, 2015)

ericboehme said:


> yeah, I just picked up Alchemy, since I use Logic as my DAW.Just starting playing with it. Seems powerful for something that was added to an upgrade for free.


Lucky you!  I must have spend over $1000 with all the extras soundsets.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 7, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Lucky you!  I must have spend over $1000 with all the extras soundsets.


Just checked out the video on Omnisphere 2.0. Crazy sonic stuff coming from some jazz samples. I really like the quality of the sound coming out of the synth. I am searching for a few things I can add to my new setup that will expand what I can do, from orchestral to awesome synthesis. Thanks for pointing me in the direction of Omnisphere. I can see where Signal is not in the same league.


----------



## JunoVHS (Nov 7, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I just found this info:
> 
> 
> * VAC*
> ...


i actually used the sound of a vacuum in the trailer for the new Symphony Series Strings, a little sound effect as the hand turns the knob up...

Oh if only I had this baby


----------



## Alatar (Nov 8, 2015)

pderbidge said:


> It is frustrating to see every movie these days seem to be a rehash of something else in one form or another



Well, well... the curse of aging!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting that so many are put off by the teaser. Don't some of you earn a living by creating music for teasers for other products?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 8, 2015)

Tone Deaf said:


> Interesting that so many are put off by the teaser. Don't some of you earn a living by creating music for teasers for other products?



But seriously guys, it's a teaser, relax. It has no information? Cool, wait for the actual trailer and walkthroughs. This is just meant to be a heads up/"toot toot all aboard the hype train" announcement.


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 9, 2015)

Alatar said:


> Well, well... the curse of aging!


Are you calling me old?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 9, 2015)

I think I'd probably be more sympathetic to this particular teaser video idea if I hadn't received quite so many "last chance" emails from them at their recent sale.

Frankly it tipped over in to spam territory for me.


----------



## blougui (Nov 9, 2015)

I've seen Skyfall just yesternite and found it, well, forgettable. And it brought me back to a conversation we had on VIC about films being dark to be considered, low brow or something... And yes, all these poker faces for a... hacker villain ??? Oh my... I was bored to death. And this pre generic scene, that looked like a Taken franchise snippet, ending with guyhs on a train avoiding at the last nano moment the arch of a tunnel... And the Darknight effort about a Bond dealing with the death of his parents at a recent age...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 9, 2015)

Blogui- yeah, that's about the size of it. I find it really bizarre. Bond broke the 4th wall in OHMSS in 1969 when he addressed the camera directly in the prologue. The film has its biggest emotional punch too - it's just a case of balance. Many are saying Spectre is a return to those days... It really isn't, it's still far too po-faced really.

(Still proudly off topic)


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 9, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Blogui- yeah, that's about the size of it. I find it really bizarre. Bond broke the 4th wall in OHMSS in 1969 when he addressed the camera directly in the prologue. The film has its biggest emotional punch too - it's just a case of balance. Many are saying Spectre is a return to those days... It really isn't, it's still far too po-faced really.
> 
> (Still proudly off topic)


I agree Spectre is a tribute to the older Bond films - I actually found it to be a meh/decent Bond film, but I absolutely LOVED the fan service done with the villain. Everything about how they left him, plus the little hints dropped in the surgery room... A shame that he was otherwise pretty dull though.

...Continuing the OT trend.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2015)

http://output.com/products/exhale/


----------



## stargazer (Nov 10, 2015)

Voice it is


----------



## catsass (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm not sure yet whether it's meat, cake, or meat cake.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 10, 2015)

"The first of its kind"? Doesn't Omnisphere do this? And Heavyocity's recent Vocalise Gravity pack? And probably a number of others. I'm sure it has it's own excellent feature-set and unique approach, but I don't think I see what's so revolutionary here. Though I have no doubt it's a fine product.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 10, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> "The first of its kind"? Doesn't Omnisphere do this? And Heavyocity's recent Vocalise Gravity pack? And probably a number of others. I'm sure it has it's own excellent feature-set and unique approach, but I don't think I see what's so revolutionary here. Though I have no doubt it's a fine product.


Marketing mumbo jumbo. I'm not really impressed with that little clip. Hopefully they have a full preview of it up soon so they can show you what this thing actually does.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 10, 2015)

The fact that this is specifically geared towards vocal textures engine wise is why i think they say first of it's kind. Others have just scratched the surface and touched on the vocal aspect of pads/textures, even refx nexus has edm voices. I'm super excited about this and can't wait to play with it.


----------



## doctornine (Nov 10, 2015)

yeah mannnnnn, it's soooooooooooooooooooooo tight.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 10, 2015)

Mystic said:


> Marketing mumbo jumbo. I'm not really impressed with that little clip. Hopefully they have a full preview of it up soon so they can show you what this thing actually does.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 10, 2015)

I am a fan of Output and have Rev and Signal. How is this a vocal engine ? its a Kontakt library ffs. They don't need to sell to pros sell like this. There is a kind of dumbing down the marketing to a very low level. I have Vocalise which is fantastic, what I would like to see is a more comprehensive walkthrough that would persuade me that this has more to offer, and more importantly what differentiates this from the competition.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 10, 2015)

Definitely buying this today!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 10, 2015)

Vdub said:


>



Well that was quick. lol
Overall, not really impressive and certainly not revolutionary. Dunno, think I'll pass on this one till they make a pack with all 3 of their programs in it with a steep discount.


----------



## 667 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think it sounds very good. And at $200 not bad. Maybe Rev/Signal owners will get a coupon code.

Camel Sounds had some cool vocal libraries for Alchemy. RIP. :-(


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm amazed that they felt it necessary to have profanity in a mass marketing video. I'm glad I did not have my 11 year old daughter with me as I watched this intro. Very poor taste in my opinion, but then I imagine many could care less. Just a reflection of our values as a whole I'm afraid.

Sorry about the typo there


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm amassed too!


----------



## catsass (Nov 10, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> Definitely buying this today!


I look forward to hearing about your experience with it.


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 10, 2015)

Vdub said:


>




Sounds pretty good, and the flexibility seems to be there. But I am not understanding how this is "the first of its kind"? As mentioned, vocalise already does this, and sounds better, IMHO. 

And I am getting really tired of sample library developers using the term THIS TAKES THINGS TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL

Gawd.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2015)

I thought it was quite an impressive looking new product


----------



## ChazC (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm usually a sucker for anything that's based around vocals and the human voice but this isn't grabbing me at all.

Be interesting to see some more in depth videos of it working in context to see what can be done with it but from the official videos I'm just left feeling a bit 'meh'.


----------



## LHall (Nov 10, 2015)

Jake said:


> I'm amazed that they felt it necessary to have profanity in a mass marketing video. I'm glad I did not have my 11 year old daughter with me as I watched this intro. Very poor taste in my opinion, but then I imagine many could care less. Just a reflection of our values as a whole I'm afraid.
> 
> Sorry about the typo there



I agree with Jake. I'm not a prude or anything, but I found it off-putting as well. Maybe I'm not hip enough to buy this product.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 10, 2015)

I like the sounds coming out of it.


Mystic said:


> Well that was quick. lol
> Overall, not really impressive and certainly not revolutionary. Dunno, think I'll pass on this one till they make a pack with all 3 of their programs in it with a steep discount.


Well, they do have an everything bundle with a discount of $300. http://output.com/products/bundles/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 10, 2015)

LHall said:


> I agree with Jake. I'm not a prude or anything, but I found it off-putting as well. Maybe I'm not hip enough to buy this product.


 Yeah, I found it out of place, and I can swear like a drunken sailor.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 10, 2015)

To me, the cursing just made me laugh because it felt so scripted and pretentious, like wow we're so edgy.... haha

Library itself doesn't really grab me


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 10, 2015)

I own some of the output stuff and use it regularly, but anytime I buy one of their products I feel like I'm just paying to be lazy. A lot of what they offer can be achieved with some simple scripting and basic sampling. Plus I would rather use my own samples.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 10, 2015)

Notes Mode patches sound cool, the other two modes are boring me – guess I'm just not after this fashionable modern sound.


----------



## samy (Nov 10, 2015)

I think this library is mostly made for electronic / pop music where these kind of chopped / glitched vocals are really popular right now. Also in mainstream and radio songs one can hear a lot of these vocal cuts and vocal pads and so many electronic music genres use these (from trap over future bass to house). For this I think it is quite an interesting tool. But nothing that one can`t make in Ableton (especially with the new Simpler that has now one-shot, loop, and slice mode - which makes this kind of vocal chopping even faster). 
For me it depends on the sounds that come with that library, if they are high quality and can be customized easily in the EXHALE I think 200$ is fair.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 10, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> To me, the cursing just made me laugh because it felt so scripted and pretentious, like wow we're so edgy.... haha
> 
> Library itself doesn't really grab me


I thought exactly that! Sounded really scripted, like we are so street! Good grief, had to laugh


----------



## Mystic (Nov 10, 2015)

Katzenjammer said:


> Well, they do have an everything bundle with a discount of $300. http://output.com/products/bundles/


I'll wait till it's on a steeper discount.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 10, 2015)

mickeyl said:


> Notes Mode patches sound cool, the other two modes are boring me – guess I'm just not after this fashionable modern sound.


My thoughts exactly, 2/3 of this I would probably never use.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 10, 2015)

It reminds me of Alchemy "Dream Voices" (quite a while ago). So nothing really new here. We live in good times: almost every new sample library is the first of its kind, something we never heard before. 

I won't buy this because a) the audio demos put me off and b) they again offer 500 presets which you can't properly organize (favourites) which is just mad in my opinion.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 10, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> It reminds me of Alchemy "Dream Voices" (quite a while ago). So nothing really new here. We live in good times: almost every new sample library is the first of its kind, something we never heard before.
> 
> I won't buy this because a) the audio demos put me off and b) they again offer 500 presets which you can't properly organize (favourites) which is just mad in my opinion.



I've been enjoying Exhale for the last few hours and have been saving favorites (nki's) in a Favorites folder I created....or you can just do Snapshots- easy peasy lemon squeezy! I own Dream Voices and except for it being based off of vocals, it is NOTHING like Dream Voices...although Exhale is not "revolutionary" IMO, it sure can do a lot that traditional libraries cannot do.




ArtTurnerMusic said:


> My thoughts exactly, 2/3 of this I would probably never use.



I don't use 2/3's of nearly any sample library I buy (I'm extremely selective I guess), so no biggie for me. I will not use a ton of material in Exhale, since I write mostly New Age and Ethereal Soundtrack, but what I will use is absolutely worth the measly $179. I remember paying over $600 for Spectrasonics' Symphony of Voices some 15 or 20 years ago...which loaded ever so painfully slow into a Kurzweil K2000, so for me everything is a $ steal these days.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2015)

Sean, I was actually thinking that Exhale seems like the perfect fit for someone doing ambient music. I would hope they have some pad-like breathy female vocal patches, if they do please let me know. I don't do ambient but I was curious nonetheless.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 10, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Sean, I was actually thinking that Exhale seems like the perfect fit for someone doing ambient music. I would hope they have some pad-like breathy female vocal patches, if they do please let me know. I don't do ambient but I was curious nonetheless.



Yes, they do have some pretty good "pad-like breathy female vocal patches" actually. I will definitely have some use for that in my work for sure. I've been modifying a lot though, because they seem to be catering to the crowd that loves saturated noise....which often sounds like death to my New Age angelic-ambient-loving music ears. LOL I've just been turning the Saturation down (or off completely) which takes 1 second from the GUI. Not all of it is like that, of course, but I've been finding stuff that at first I would pass on until I get rid of the noise, then it is ethereal beauty to my ears.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 10, 2015)

This is what I predicted from the first lame teaser. I said it was a vocal centric instrument. That being said, this teaser did not make me want to buy it. I thought it did nothing to demonstrate the capabilities.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm with you Sean, I think Output definitely overdo it with the saturation, there's too much of it in Signal patches as well!


----------



## samy (Nov 11, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> I've been enjoying Exhale for the last few hours and have been saving favorites (nki's) in a Favorites folder I created....or you can just do Snapshots- easy peasy lemon squeezy! I own Dream Voices and except for it being based off of vocals, it is NOTHING like Dream Voices...although Exhale is not "revolutionary" IMO, it sure can do a lot that traditional libraries cannot do.



And how are the sounds that come with EXHALE? Are they all sounding the same or is there a lot of variety? The demos did not convince me a 100% since most sounded like pads and atmospheres, but I would love to have some real unqiue sounds to work with. And the demo doesn`t really show much, for alle three categories they play like 20 presets (and as said before only a few of them I really want to get my hands on).


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 11, 2015)

Okay, tested it 3 hours. There is a lot of variety, but I feel I wouldn't use much of its contents. Some I would overuse though. I have Signal, and I started using it right away to my projects, but unfortunately Exhale wouldn't get in my projects right away. It's fashionable indeed, but I think it's time for me to sculpt my own sounds.


----------



## samy (Nov 11, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> Okay, tested it 3 hours. There is a lot of variety, but I feel I wouldn't use much of its contents. Some I would overuse though. I have Signal, and I started using it right away to my projects, but unfortunately Exhale wouldn't get in my projects right away. It's fashionable indeed, but I think it's time for me to sculpt my own sounds.



Okay, thanks for sharing your experience. By sculpting your own sounds, you mean using EXHALE (and the included sounds) as the foundation and using it to make your own sounds with it (instead of just using a preset)? Would you say EXHALE has a lot of possibilties for that?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 11, 2015)

samy said:


> Okay, thanks for sharing your experience. By sculpting your own sounds, you mean using EXHALE (and the included sounds) as the foundation and using it to make your own sounds with it (instead of just using a preset)? Would you say EXHALE has a lot of possibilties for that?



Yes, when you start using the engine, and not just presets, then things get interesting. Actually I meant I need to start studying, how to design my own sounds without Exhale or other similar tools, because if I don't, I always buy these sound design tools. In my opinion, there could be more sound sources in Exhale, and more different type of voices. Many voices have a lot of air in them (the singers have sung softly, voice + air), which make great ethereal sounds, and great for electronic / pop. I want e.g. harsh screams or someone singing opera, but I couldn't find any. The possibilities are there, but I guess I have to wait for expansions. Imagine, what it would be like, if you could record your own voice, and sculpt it with Exhale's excellent interface. Now that would be something!


----------



## blougui (Nov 11, 2015)

[moved by Blougui from Commercial Annoucement]
Agree with the overused Kontakt fx. Sure, ti's easier to develope a VI based on Kontakt than one from scratch, though scripting can be a HUGE involvement. But genrally speaking I begin to be bored by distorted sounds, like I'm fed up with bit reduced sounds. 

About this new instrument from Output : I might dig the pads but I've always disliked high pitched voices, sound like Mickey Mouse or a lazy move to make voices for kids, like in the Minions movie or the shimpmunks... What put me away from Signal was partly the 40 gig for such a few soundsources : too big a footprint. REV is still a killer.
Erik


----------



## Kejero (Nov 11, 2015)

Jake said:


> I'm amazed that they felt it necessary to have profanity in a mass marketing video. [...] Just a reflection of our values as a whole I'm afraid.



Has nothing to do with values. It's evolution of language. Weight and connotation of words change over decades. You are aware that "fucking" in the context it's used here is a 100% positive adjective? It's in no way, not even remotely, meant to _offend_?

I'm not a liguist, but I have looked into the subject because I find the subject fascinating. (It helps to put words into perspective, and take the perceived offensiveness out of language. Of course it also helps that where I live, when I watch a show on tv, words are never beeped out). For instance, I take it you've probably used the word 'to occupy' in a sentence at least a few times in your lifetime? And no one was shocked when you said it? Evolution of language. "Fucking" is headed there too. Might as well just accept it.

Oh yeah, Exhale. Sounds cool, don't need it right now, but looks like a great toy for certain types of productions. Or for when you're bored and just want to play. The quality and usability of Output's products so far are comfortably at the top in VSTi land as far as I'm concerned. So there's a good chance that at some point in the future I will pick it up, and I'm pretty confident I won't regret it.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Paul's next walkthrough from Spitfire Audio.

"Welcome guys! Yeah! We've got a f*%king epic new harp library here that's the s&^t! Listen to this thing smack the f&^king b*&ch out of this track!

Shizzle."


----------



## tokatila (Nov 11, 2015)

Hmm, I was sure I was gonna like this but after watching the walkthroughs I'm not so sure anymore. Let's hope DJ takes this one on. Or soundsandgear.com.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 11, 2015)

Me too, i dont think im buying it, it sounds good, but i think it wouldnt fit in my music


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry guys but where are you looking at all this stuff?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds cool. Doesn't have the same wow factor that Rev and, to a lesser extent, Signal had. Doesn't seem as useful either, but that might just be due to the type of music I write.


----------



## samy (Nov 11, 2015)

I was really interested in this thing yesterday, after listening to the demos again today I am not sure anymore, because one can get similiar results with Ableton really quickly and I have all the flexibility to change everything. Here I am stuck in this (probably good) Kontakt instrument with the sounds Output provides. And I hear nothing really amazing in the demo sounds, that I couldn`t do in Ableton in 15 minutes. It is probably a great tool for getting quick results and find inspiriration, but I would love to hear and see much more what that thing really can.


----------



## catsass (Nov 11, 2015)

Jake said:


> I'm amazed that they felt it necessary to have profanity in a mass marketing video. I'm glad I did not have my 11 year old daughter with me as I watched this intro. Very poor taste in my opinion, but then I imagine many could care less. Just a reflection of our values as a whole I'm afraid.



Hey, at least they edited out the wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 11, 2015)

blougui said:


> About this new instrument from Output : I might dig the pads but I've always disliked high pitched voices, sound like Mickey Mouse or a lazy move to make voices for kids, like in the Minions movie or the shimpmunks...


Thank you! Those helium munchkin voices were making me crazy, and they were all over the demos.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always wondered about "industrial espionage" also. It's either espionage, big coincidences, or quite possibly we all are a bit telepathic.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 11, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> I've always wondered about "industrial espionage" also. It's either espionage, big coincidences, or quite possibly we all are a bit telepathic.


Yes, totally, after thinking for a second I deleted my post in case people got upset. Lol


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 11, 2015)

samy said:


> And how are the sounds that come with EXHALE? Are they all sounding the same or is there a lot of variety? The demos did not convince me a 100% since most sounded like pads and atmospheres, but I would love to have some real unqiue sounds to work with. And the demo doesn`t really show much, for all three categories they play like 20 presets (and as said before only a few of them I really want to get my hands on).



It does have a lot of variety, but for the type of music I write, I'll only ever use 20% of it.......but to be fair, that is the percentage I mostly use with just about any library. I really it has something for everyone, but will admit that it has a lot of material that I couldn't fathom people ever using. I like the Notes section, but have absolutely no use for the Loops and Slice stuff........but then again I'm in the mindset of a late's 40's New Age composer.  They do have a 14-day return policy though, so if you REALLY hate it, I guess you can just return it.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 11, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> Imagine, what it would be like, if you could record your own voice, and sculpt it with Exhale's excellent interface. Now that would be something!


Yes. I was hoping that you could load your own vocal samples. I am a singer and love playing around with falsetto atmospheric kinda stuff. If I could load my samples into this and be able to manipulate them, I would be more excited. Omnisphere still has much more versatility with its ability to load samples and wildly or perhaps mildly create completely awesome sonic creations. Anyone feel like this does anything more than what you could do in Omnisphere?


----------



## Chris Porter (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm writing a video game score right now that has REV on every single track. I think EXHALE could fit right into a lot of those tracks and really add something unique and special, but I'm 95% done with the soundtrack already. I'd have to go back and find a way to add EXHALE to already finished tracks. It might not be worth it. Perhaps if I get a job doing a similar score in the future I'll pick this library up.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 12, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Sorry guys but where are you looking at all this stuff?


http://output.com/products/exhale/#walk-through-exhale


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 12, 2015)

walk through with Tom Cosm


----------

